# Unaccompanied Minor should be a cancellation reason! yes or no?



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

Why is there no cancellation reason for "Minor unaccompanied by account holder"?
I've given rides to a few high school kids who could have passed for 18 but probably weren't. However, I have refused and cancelled two different rides for kids who said they were 12 and 13 years old. The most recent time I did (12 year old, this past weekend) I selected "other" for cancellation reason in the absence of an appropriate reason and subsequently Uber paid me $0 (no cancellation fee). I contacted support, explained the situation and then they thanked me and paid the cancellation fee. The first time this happened (13 year old several months ago) I refused the rider and I think the same thing happened - had to contact support with my reason to get the cancellation fee, and they paid it, but I responded with the strongly worded suggestion that they need to add "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" to their list of reasons and they responded with a pre-formatted response that did not address my concern. Now that this has happened twice, I feel the need to bring this issue to light more forcefully.
Follow my logic here: If drivers give unaccompanied minors (under age 18) rides and are in an accident regardless of fault, the family could/will sue Uber and the driver. Uber because they have deep pockets and the driver because he/she might have deep pockets (or a sizable personal insurance policy) and because he/she should not have picked up their kid due to Uber's terms and conditions policy. The policy states that the account holder must accompany any underage rider. This means that the account holder cannot order a ride for his 13 year old kid alone or with his 55 year old uncle to ride together when the uncle does not have an account.
I find it irresponsible and perhaps negligent for Uber to not provide "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" as a reason for cancellation. If we, as drivers, want to protect ourselves, we should ask for and require legal photo ID from every rider who could possibly be -18 and be paid cancellation fee when we refuse and cancel a ride for failure to do so. If we don't protect ourselves, I believe Uber will deny responsibility and leave us on our own to defend ourselves at our own expense because we failed to verify age. Agree?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

You're right, there should be a "rider was minor - driver forced to cancel ride" in order to receive an immediate cancellation fee. For now I wait out the 5-minute timer and collect as "rider no show" to secure my payment. The one time I actually cancelled due to the rider being a minor (and indicated that as the reason), it took 20 emails to get my damn $3.75. 

Who has time for those shenanigans?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Julescase said:


> You're right, there should be a "rider was minor - driver forced to cancel ride" in order to receive an immediate cancellation fee. For now I wait out the 5-minute timer and collect as "rider no show" to secure my payment. The one time I actually cancelled due to the rider being a minor (and indicated that as the reason), it took 20 emails to get my damn $3.75.
> 
> Who has time for those shenanigans?


The same thing happened to me today. I turned down a 15 year old. Boy, was she angry. I canceled immediately and gave "unaccompanied Minor" as my reason for cancellation and move forward. Then I was able to handle a flurry of 5 lools and I was in the right place at the right time for an XLvand an X. I received an acknowledgement from Uber Support but no confirmation that I will receive a cancellation fee for doing the right thing. The cancellation fee for this reason should be made automatic,with no need for negotiation, especially since we will have have had to drive to the location to be presented with a minor seeking transport. Will anyone listen and do the right thing!


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Uber does not allow cancellation fee immediately because they believe the drivers are out to screw them. Ponder that for a minute. They think drivers will improperly use the code.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> The same thing happened to me today. I turned down a 15 year old. Boy, was she angry. I canceled immediately and gave "unaccompanied Minor" as my reason for cancellation and move forward. Then I was able to handle a flurry of 5 lools and I was in the right place at the right time for an XLvand an X. I received an acknowledgement from Uber Support but no confirmation that I will receive a cancellation fee for doing the right thing. The cancellation fee for this reason should be made automatic,with no need for negotiation, especially since we will have have had to drive to the location to be presented with a minor seeking transport. Will anyone listen and do the right thing!


This is the reply I received from Uber Support regarding my advisory of my responding to acridecrequest and finding to have been called in by a 15 year old minor school student.

"Thanks for reaching out. In accordance with the Uber's Terms of Service, unaccompanied minors may not ride Uber. Action will be taken against riders who allow unaccompanied minors to use their account, or drivers found to transport unaccompanied minors."


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> Uber does not allow cancellation fee immediately because they believe the drivers are out to screw them. Ponder that for a minute. They think drivers will improperly use the code.


Drivers are the life blood of the entire Uber concept and system. Without drivers, there is no Uber. Uber needs to listen to its drivers and create the best possible Rideshare working environment. Anyone listening?


----------



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> Uber does not allow cancellation fee immediately because they believe the drivers are out to screw them. Ponder that for a minute. They think drivers will improperly use the code.


hadn't thought of that, good point.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

I call Lyft critical response line and have their account removed. This one passenger for a lift in a very expensive area down the peninsula had a name of Ashley with an old man's face. The guy was clearly trying to game the system. He knows that we're not supposed to take the miners. He knows that we're putting our jobs at risk because it's illegal and everything else. So I reported him to Lyft critical response line. This is my job. I take it very seriously because I'm making very good money doing it and generally having a pretty good time with people. If anything happens now you got an unaccompanied minor in the car and then it's not just a matter of you losing your job but probably facing criminal charges. What if they got alcohol in her backpack? Now you have an unaccompanied minor in your car with alcohol in her bag. that sounds fun. No thanks.


----------



## Ben Wood (Feb 1, 2018)

just refuse the pax, wait for the timer and put no show... because the account holder WAS a no show...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ben Wood said:


> just refuse the pax, wait for the timer and put no show... because the account holder WAS a no show...


Correct. If the rider is unable to comply or chooses not to comply with the TOS, then it's a no show because there is no passenger present (as defined by the TOS). I use this same logic for no car seat and too many riders.


----------



## SBG921 (Apr 7, 2018)

Isitworthit said:


> Why is there no cancellation reason for "Minor unaccompanied by account holder"?
> I've given rides to a few high school kids who could have passed for 18 but probably weren't. However, I have refused and cancelled two different rides for kids who said they were 12 and 13 years old. The most recent time I did (12 year old, this past weekend) I selected "other" for cancellation reason in the absence of an appropriate reason and subsequently Uber paid me $0 (no cancellation fee). I contacted support, explained the situation and then they thanked me and paid the cancellation fee. The first time this happened (13 year old several months ago) I refused the rider and I think the same thing happened - had to contact support with my reason to get the cancellation fee, and they paid it, but I responded with the strongly worded suggestion that they need to add "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" to their list of reasons and they responded with a pre-formatted response that did not address my concern. Now that this has happened twice, I feel the need to bring this issue to light more forcefully.
> Follow my logic here: If drivers give unaccompanied minors (under age 18) rides and are in an accident regardless of fault, the family could/will sue Uber and the driver. Uber because they have deep pockets and the driver because he/she might have deep pockets (or a sizable personal insurance policy) and because he/she should not have picked up their kid due to Uber's terms and conditions policy. The policy states that the account holder must accompany any underage rider. This means that the account holder cannot order a ride for his 13 year old kid alone or with his 55 year old uncle to ride together when the uncle does not have an account.
> I find it irresponsible and perhaps negligent for Uber to not provide "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" as a reason for cancellation. If we, as drivers, want to protect ourselves, we should ask for and require legal photo ID from every rider who could possibly be -18 and be paid cancellation fee when we refuse and cancel a ride for failure to do so. If we don't protect ourselves, I believe Uber will deny responsibility and leave us on our own to defend ourselves at our own expense because we failed to verify age. Agree?


My recommendation is to report that the rider is not present. Technically, you can't ride under age unaccompanied so if the parent/guardian is not present, the rider is not present = I get my cancellation fee.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I record their response on my dashcam as I ask them if they are 18, if they lie, it's on them and their parent(s)
It's not part of my gig to check ID I'm not the po po.
If they give me attitude after the question, I drive away without starting the ride and wait for them to cancel. If they won't cancel I will hit the "unaccompanied minor" button and collect my fee. Lyft does not have that option so, I request they cancel or, sit there and wait til they cancel. That way Lyft compensates me a little.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I record their response on my dashcam as I ask them if they are 18, if they lie, it's on them and their parent(s)
> It's not part of my gig to check ID I'm not the po po.
> If they give me attitude after the question, I drive away without starting the ride and wait for them to cancel. If they won't cancel I will hit the "unaccompanied minor" button and collect my fee. Lyft does not have that option so, I request they cancel or, sit there and wait til they cancel. That way Lyft compensates me a little.


In my state i would first have to obtain consent to record audio. I don't have time or want to have that conversation before letting them in my car. I agree there should be an unaccompanied minor reason to cancel. The drivers who abuse cancels should be easy to weed out, they will have a $#load of cancels, and passengers who get multiple dings for unaccompanied minors could be more easily taken out for violating tos. Problem is, the greed won't let Uber give up the few million they get from kid rides, and drivers are totally expendable so they are more than happy to leave us hanging in the wind.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

SBG921 said:


> My recommendation is to report that the rider is not present. Technically, you can't ride under age unaccompanied so if the parent/guardian is not present, the rider is not present = I get my cancellation fee.


This would be an option unless, it's the unaccompanied minors name on the account which I've seen before.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm almost 100% certain that the last time I canceled there was an option for "unaccompanied minor." I noticed it immediately because of all the threads about minors on this board.


----------



## SBG921 (Apr 7, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> This would be an option unless, it's the unaccompanied minors name on the account which I've seen before.


I would report that to Uber immediately. This means it's a fraudulent account, most likely the minor lying about their age on the application.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've carded before, but that's time consuming and a PITA. Now, I just ask their age. As long as they look like an adult, say they are at least 18, then I'll haul 'em. If they admit they are 17 or younger, which they almost always do in my experience, I refuse to accommodate them, and write them up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Drivers are the life blood of the entire Uber concept and system. Without drivers, there is no Uber. Uber needs to listen to its drivers and create the best possible Rideshare working environment. Anyone listening?


LOL, drivers are a dime-a-dozen.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Isitworthit said:


> hadn't thought of that, good point.


I always receive my "rider no show" cancellation fee immediately. It's only when I chose "rider was minor" as the reason I had to cancel that I didn't receive the fee, and I had to fight tooth and nail over the course of 20 emails for them to finally pay me. Had I not been persistent, they never would have paid me. It was like a "Who's on 1st?" joke - after I would email them explaining that I had no choice but to cancel since we cannot transport unaccompanied minors, so please add my cancellation fee to my earnings, Uber would respond with "Thank you Jules, you are correct in that Uber's Terms of Service state that minors are not allowed without the presence of a adult. Thank you for alerting us to this issue" Then I'd respond with "Yes, I am aware of that and that is why I cancelled the ride after driving to the pickup address and spending my time, effort getting all the way there. Thank you for paying me the cancellation fee I earned due to the fact that I could not proceed with the trip, as they were an unaccompanied minor." Then, Uber said "I have read your concerns and can confirm that transporting minors is not permitted according to our ToS. Thank you for double checking and for remaining in compliance with Uber's tos".......I mean, are you freaking kidding me? I shit you not this went on for days. at some point they tried saying I wasn't entitled to a cancellation fee or that they reviewed their system and this situation does not qualify for a cancellation fee....uhhhhh....Say what now??

THAT ONE EXPERIENCE is why I no longer choose any option but the one where I know they pay immediately, since I have performed my half of our business transaction and just need to be paid ASAP.

(Reminds me of Mitch Hedberg: "I bought a donut and they gave me e a receipt for the donut. I don't need a receipt for a donut. I'll just give you the money, you give me the donut. End of transaction. We don't need to bring ink and paper into this. I just cannot imagine a scenario where I would have to prove that I bought a donut. Some skeptical friend...."Don't even _act_ like I didn't get that donut! I got the documentation right here. Oh wait - it's back home in the file...under "D" ...for Donut.")


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I always receive my "rider no show" cancellation fee immediately. It's only when I chose "rider was minor" as the reason I had to cancel that I didn't receive the fee, and I had to fight tooth and nail over the course of 20 emails for them to finally pay me. Had I not been persistent, they never would have paid me. It was like a "Who's on 1st?" joke - after I would email them explaining that I had no choice but to cancel since we cannot transport unaccompanied minors, so please add my cancellation fee to my earnings, Uber would respond with "Thank you Jules, you are correct in that Uber's Terms of Service state that minors are not allowed without the presence of a adult. Thank you for alerting us to this issue" Then I'd respond with "Yes, I am aware of that and that is why I cancelled the ride after driving to the pickup address and spending my time, effort getting all the way there. Thank you for paying me the cancellation fee I earned due to the fact that I could not proceed with the trip, as they were an unaccompanied minor." Then, Uber said "I have read your concerns and can confirm that transporting minors is not permitted according to our ToS. Thank you for double checking and for remaining in compliance with Uber's tos".......I mean, are you freaking kidding me? I shit you not this went on for days. at some point they tried saying I wasn't entitled to a cancellation fee or that they reviewed their system and this situation does not qualify for a cancellation fee....uhhhhh....Say what now??
> 
> THAT ONE EXPERIENCE is why I no longer choose any option but the one where I know they pay immediately, since I have performed my half of our business transaction and just need to be paid ASAP.
> 
> (Reminds me of Mitch Hedberg: "I bought a donut and they gave me e a receipt for the donut. I don't need a receipt for a donut. I'll just give you the money, you give me the donut. End of transaction. We don't need to bring ink and paper into this. I just cannot imagine a scenario where I would have to prove that I bought a donut. Some skeptical friend...."Don't even _act_ like I didn't get that donut! I got the documentation right here. Oh wait - it's back home in the file...under "D" ...for Donut.")


Driver Due Diligence works! Whatever you have to do to get your cancellation fee for NOT transporting an unaccompanied Minor is well worth it. The bottom lines is that, because of your diligence, you will get your cancellation fee. Your decision NOT to transport an unaccompanied Minor will ensure that you remain a diligent driver for a much longer time. The downside of NOT doing the right thing can be devastating!



Unleaded said:


> The same thing happened to me today. I turned down a 15 year old. Boy, was she angry. I canceled immediately and gave "unaccompanied Minor" as my reason for cancellation and move forward. Then I was able to handle a flurry of 5 lools and I was in the right place at the right time for an XLvand an X. I received an acknowledgement from Uber Support but no confirmation that I will receive a cancellation fee for doing the right thing. The cancellation fee for this reason should be made automatic,with no need for negotiation, especially since we will have have had to drive to the location to be presented with a minor seeking transport. Will anyone listen and do the right thing!


My previous points exactly. The primary problem facing us all is that when you do the right thing and refuse an unaccompanied Minor and cancel, they will make another ride request and another drivers will pick them up and transport. I have witnessed this first hand! Sad and demeaning to what we do as responsible drivers when that happens!


----------



## uberFOOLnAround (Feb 13, 2018)

You forgot to add an option for drivers like me in the pole who are not ignorant of the risk but simply don't care. I will take any paying passenger. I don't care if they are 12. I don't care what the rules are as long as I am getting paid. I think some of you could benefit from my perspective.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Ben Wood said:


> just refuse the pax, wait for the timer and put no show... because the account holder WAS a no show...


That is a great idea, but while listing the intended ride as a no show, Uber is not getting the important message that we drivers are being inundated with unaccompanied minors trying to get rides. If Uber can be made aware of the escalating numbers of UM incidents we are dealing with, maybe (just maybe) someone at the top may find a way to resolve this dilemma. As previously voiced, rejecting an unaccompanied minor a ride should result in an automatic cancellation fee, since you as the driver will have driven to the pickup point, only to find an unaccompanied Minor waiting for you. It is still important that drivers do the right thing and NOT transport unaccompanied minors, as the risks greatly outweigh the cash benefits.



Unleaded said:


> Driver Due Diligence works! Whatever you have to do to get your cancellation fee for NOT transporting an unaccompanied Minor is well worth it. The bottom lines is that, because of your diligence, you will get your cancellation fee. Your decision NOT to transport an unaccompanied Minor will ensure that you remain a diligent driver for a much longer time. The downside of NOT doing the right thing can be devastating!
> 
> My previous points exactly. The primary problem facing us all is that when you do the right thing and refuse an unaccompanied Minor and cancel, they will make another ride request and another drivers will pick them up and transport. I have witnessed this first hand! Sad and demeaning to what we do as responsible drivers when that happens!


I was looking at the subject lines of a host of forum conversations and found this one. On the topic of dealing with unaccompanied minors, what's wrong with what you are about to read below?

*Deactivated from Lyft because underage pax said I was drunk......*


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Lots of uber drivers do stupid things: driving with a minor, packing extra people into their car, etc. I'm not at all surprised at the poll result.



Unleaded said:


> My previous points exactly. The primary problem facing us all is that when you do the right thing and refuse an unaccompanied Minor and cancel, they will make another ride request and another drivers will pick them up and transport. I have witnessed this first hand! Sad and demeaning to what we do as responsible drivers when that happens!


Not your problem.

The only time I've had to cancel a minor I got there, a kid came out, I said nope. I then waited until the actual 18 year old came out (I knew they wouldn't, but obviously somebody ordered the ride). Once I hit 5:00 I cancelled as a no-show and drove off, costing them $5.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Lots of uber drivers do stupid things: driving with a minor, packing extra people into their car, etc. I'm not at all surprised at the poll result.
> 
> Not your problem.
> 
> The only time I've had to cancel a minor I got there, a kid came out, I said nope. I then waited until the actual 18 year old came out (I knew they wouldn't, but obviously somebody ordered the ride). Once I hit 5:00 I cancelled as a no-show and drove off, costing them $5.


The only downside to that is that you may miss out on a better ride while that 5 minute timer is ticking down. This is why refusing and canceling an unaccompanied minor ride request should be automatic and instantaneous. If you miss out on a better and more profitable ride during that 5 minute wait, you lose!



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Lots of uber drivers do stupid things: driving with a minor, packing extra people into their car, etc. I'm not at all surprised at the poll result.
> 
> Not your problem.


Wouldn't it be nice if you could accept and respond to EVERY ride request without arriving at the pickup location and NOT being faced with an unaccompanied minor seeking a ride from you?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> In my state i would first have to obtain consent to record audio. I don't have time or want to have that conversation before letting them in my car. I agree there should be an unaccompanied minor reason to cancel. The drivers who abuse cancels should be easy to weed out, they will have a $#load of cancels, and passengers who get multiple dings for unaccompanied minors could be more easily taken out for violating tos. Problem is, the greed won't let Uber give up the few million they get from kid rides, and drivers are totally expendable so they are more than happy to leave us hanging in the wind.


Put a sticker on your car that any rides OR INTERACTIONS WITH DRIVER OR OCCUPANTS may be recorded. Place it on all 4 door windows so that it will not be covered when you roll one down to talk to someone (would-be pax, cop, etc.). That should cover you.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Julescase said:


> You're right, there should be a "rider was minor - driver forced to cancel ride" in order to receive an immediate cancellation fee. For now I wait out the 5-minute timer and collect as "rider no show" to secure my payment. The one time I actually cancelled due to the rider being a minor (and indicated that as the reason), it took 20 emails to get my damn $3.75.
> 
> Who has time for those shenanigans?


Because there will too many abuses of that. Drivers will apply that for all types of reasons.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Put a sticker on your car that any rides OR INTERACTIONS WITH DRIVER OR OCCUPANTS may be recorded. Place it on all 4 door windows so that it will not be covered when you roll one down to talk to someone (would-be pax, cop, etc.). That should cover you.


Every driver should have this sticker posted visibly in their vehicles and a separate poster to show each and every time they arrive at a pickup location and find that an unaccompanied Minor has requested their services for transport.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I usually either wait for the No-Show timer, or i start the ride while i’m Talking/arguing with them, then cancel and report them. Last time I did this I got a standard $5 cancelation fee (not sure why)..

There is a whole write-up I did in my signature below about why Uber encourages under aged minors and how easily they could prevent unaccompanied minors IF they bothered to try..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Every driver should have this sticker posted visibly in their vehicles and a separate poster to show each and every time they arrive at a pickup location and find that an unaccompanied Minor has requested their services for transport.


Not necessary in Single-Party Consent states.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Put a sticker on your car that any rides OR INTERACTIONS WITH DRIVER OR OCCUPANTS may be recorded. Place it on all 4 door windows so that it will not be covered when you roll one down to talk to someone (would-be pax, cop, etc.). That should cover you.


Are you sure most of the pax are able and willing to read? Sometimes I'm not


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> Are you sure most of the pax are able and willing to read? Sometimes I'm not


Check your local laws to see what the requirements are.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

uberFOOLnAround said:


> You forgot to add an option for drivers like me in the pole who are not ignorant of the risk but simply don't care. I will take any paying passenger. I don't care if they are 12. I don't care what the rules are as long as I am getting paid. I think some of you could benefit from my perspective.


You are ignorantly bliss my friend. If you knew you could lose everything and have to live impoverished you wouldn't have that perspective.



Unleaded said:


> Every driver should have this sticker posted visibly in their vehicles and a separate poster to show each and every time they arrive at a pickup location and find that an unaccompanied Minor has requested their services for transport.


Where do I get them?


----------



## uberFOOLnAround (Feb 13, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> You are ignorantly bliss my friend. If you knew you could lose everything and have to live impoverished you wouldn't have that perspective.


No you don't understand. I am not ignorant I simply don't care. If I lose Uber I lose a pt BS gig. I certainly won't be impoverished. My Income last week was over $3000 and $52 of that came from Uber. See attached pics for proof of income claims.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> You are ignorantly bliss my friend. If you knew you could lose everything and have to live impoverished you wouldn't have that perspective.
> 
> Where do I get them?


Send the graphic I provided to your printer and print it out as a photograph on any size photo paper you choose.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Isitworthit said:


> Why is there no cancellation reason for "Minor unaccompanied by account holder"?
> I've given rides to a few high school kids who could have passed for 18 but probably weren't. However, I have refused and cancelled two different rides for kids who said they were 12 and 13 years old. The most recent time I did (12 year old, this past weekend) I selected "other" for cancellation reason in the absence of an appropriate reason and subsequently Uber paid me $0 (no cancellation fee). I contacted support, explained the situation and then they thanked me and paid the cancellation fee. The first time this happened (13 year old several months ago) I refused the rider and I think the same thing happened - had to contact support with my reason to get the cancellation fee, and they paid it, but I responded with the strongly worded suggestion that they need to add "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" to their list of reasons and they responded with a pre-formatted response that did not address my concern. Now that this has happened twice, I feel the need to bring this issue to light more forcefully.
> Follow my logic here: If drivers give unaccompanied minors (under age 18) rides and are in an accident regardless of fault, the family could/will sue Uber and the driver. Uber because they have deep pockets and the driver because he/she might have deep pockets (or a sizable personal insurance policy) and because he/she should not have picked up their kid due to Uber's terms and conditions policy. The policy states that the account holder must accompany any underage rider. This means that the account holder cannot order a ride for his 13 year old kid alone or with his 55 year old uncle to ride together when the uncle does not have an account.
> I find it irresponsible and perhaps negligent for Uber to not provide "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" as a reason for cancellation. If we, as drivers, want to protect ourselves, we should ask for and require legal photo ID from every rider who could possibly be -18 and be paid cancellation fee when we refuse and cancel a ride for failure to do so. If we don't protect ourselves, I believe Uber will deny responsibility and leave us on our own to defend ourselves at our own expense because we failed to verify age. Agree?


I have talked to Uber several times about the minor issue. I drive in Colorado, a state that has made it clear NO MINORS WITHOUT AN ADULT. Here is what Uber has said thus far:

1. It is the drivers responsibility to screen riders for age. 
2. If the rider appears to be under 18, the driver must ask for ID and deny the ride if the rider cannot prove they are 18 or older. 
3. If the rider is denied the ride, due to age or lack of proof of age, the driver is to canx the trip and either send in a note via the app or call support. Support will refer the account to a supervisor that will investigate the account. We have a "minor" option on our app.

I make it simple. If I cannot confirm age, I deny the ride and drive up a block. Wait until the timer runs out and collect my fee. That is fair since I spent the time, miles and gas to deal with the trip.

Drive safe


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well you screwed your own poll results when you tried to make one group of responders shame themselves in the poll. Not that these polls mean anything anyway.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had no problems collecting the cancel fee on minors, and I always write them up after I cancel the trip.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Isitworthit said:


> Why is there no cancellation reason for "Minor unaccompanied by account holder"?
> I've given rides to a few high school kids who could have passed for 18 but probably weren't. However, I have refused and cancelled two different rides for kids who said they were 12 and 13 years old. The most recent time I did (12 year old, this past weekend) I selected "other" for cancellation reason in the absence of an appropriate reason and subsequently Uber paid me $0 (no cancellation fee). I contacted support, explained the situation and then they thanked me and paid the cancellation fee. The first time this happened (13 year old several months ago) I refused the rider and I think the same thing happened - had to contact support with my reason to get the cancellation fee, and they paid it, but I responded with the strongly worded suggestion that they need to add "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" to their list of reasons and they responded with a pre-formatted response that did not address my concern. Now that this has happened twice, I feel the need to bring this issue to light more forcefully.
> Follow my logic here: If drivers give unaccompanied minors (under age 18) rides and are in an accident regardless of fault, the family could/will sue Uber and the driver. Uber because they have deep pockets and the driver because he/she might have deep pockets (or a sizable personal insurance policy) and because he/she should not have picked up their kid due to Uber's terms and conditions policy. The policy states that the account holder must accompany any underage rider. This means that the account holder cannot order a ride for his 13 year old kid alone or with his 55 year old uncle to ride together when the uncle does not have an account.
> I find it irresponsible and perhaps negligent for Uber to not provide "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" as a reason for cancellation. If we, as drivers, want to protect ourselves, we should ask for and require legal photo ID from every rider who could possibly be -18 and be paid cancellation fee when we refuse and cancel a ride for failure to do so. If we don't protect ourselves, I believe Uber will deny responsibility and leave us on our own to defend ourselves at our own expense because we failed to verify age. Agree?


There is a "unaccompanied minor" reason for cancellation, I believe I saw it the last time I cancelled for this reason.



Coachman said:


> I'm almost 100% certain that the last time I canceled there was an option for "unaccompanied minor." I noticed it immediately because of all the threads about minors on this board.


There is in my neck of the woods, I don't see what the problem is. is OP worried about getting a cancel fee? Sheesh, I never worry about the cancel fees, they are such a small portion of the gross, why fret over it? Just move on.



uberFOOLnAround said:


> You forgot to add an option for drivers like me in the pole who are not ignorant of the risk but simply don't care. I will take any paying passenger. I don't care if they are 12. I don't care what the rules are as long as I am getting paid. I think some of you could benefit from my perspective.


I own a house, so if i got in an accident with an unaccompanied minor, and the minor was injured, I could be sued, they could take my house, I believe ( I have to check with a lawyer on that, I think it is true, though ).

It's not worth five or eight bucks, that kind of risk, no way.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> There is a "unaccompanied minor" reason for cancellation, I believe I saw it the last time I cancelled for this reason.
> 
> There is in my neck of the woods, I don't see what the problem is. is OP worried about getting a cancel fee? Sheesh, I never worry about the cancel fees, they are such a small portion of the gross, why fret over it? Just move on.
> 
> ...


True, True,True, Very Very True!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Isitworthit said:


> Why is there no cancellation reason for "Minor unaccompanied by account holder"?
> I've given rides to a few high school kids who could have passed for 18 but probably weren't. However, I have refused and cancelled two different rides for kids who said they were 12 and 13 years old. The most recent time I did (12 year old, this past weekend) I selected "other" for cancellation reason in the absence of an appropriate reason and subsequently Uber paid me $0 (no cancellation fee). I contacted support, explained the situation and then they thanked me and paid the cancellation fee. The first time this happened (13 year old several months ago) I refused the rider and I think the same thing happened - had to contact support with my reason to get the cancellation fee, and they paid it, but I responded with the strongly worded suggestion that they need to add "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" to their list of reasons and they responded with a pre-formatted response that did not address my concern. Now that this has happened twice, I feel the need to bring this issue to light more forcefully.
> Follow my logic here: If drivers give unaccompanied minors (under age 18) rides and are in an accident regardless of fault, the family could/will sue Uber and the driver. Uber because they have deep pockets and the driver because he/she might have deep pockets (or a sizable personal insurance policy) and because he/she should not have picked up their kid due to Uber's terms and conditions policy. The policy states that the account holder must accompany any underage rider. This means that the account holder cannot order a ride for his 13 year old kid alone or with his 55 year old uncle to ride together when the uncle does not have an account.
> I find it irresponsible and perhaps negligent for Uber to not provide "Minor unaccompanied by account holder" as a reason for cancellation. If we, as drivers, want to protect ourselves, we should ask for and require legal photo ID from every rider who could possibly be -18 and be paid cancellation fee when we refuse and cancel a ride for failure to do so. If we don't protect ourselves, I believe Uber will deny responsibility and leave us on our own to defend ourselves at our own expense because we failed to verify age. Agree?


Who would be paying the cancellation fee?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> Who would be paying the cancellation fee?


If an unaccompanied minor uses their parents' or another adult's account to order a ride, and the driver physically travels the distance to the location only to find the unaccompanied minor waiting, the minor must be unconditionally refused and an automatic ride cancellation feature be activated by the driver giving the purpose of "unaccompanied Minor, with the automatic cancellation fee being charged to the account holder and unquestionably and immediately given to the driver. I am reasonably sure that drivers will not abuse this positive and pro-active capability. To revoke or terminate the account holder's account is not going to happen as that would threaten future Rideshare use and incoming commerce, but a driver should not have to wait 5 minutes or fight for the fee which should be automatic. Waiting 5 minutes before becoming eligible to collect a due cancellation fee and using rider no show as the reason is deceptive and does not empower Uber to know and to confirm that drivers are having to address this UM issue. Plus, think of the high value ride that drivers may miss waiting the required 5 minutes while the system believes that the driver is still committed to a ride request. In a perfect world, this would be a moot issue, but, sadly, we do not live in a perfect world!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Unleaded said:


> If an unaccompanied minor uses their parents' or another adult's account to order a ride, and the driver physically travels the distance to the location only to find the unaccompanied minor waiting, the minor must be unconditionally refused and an automatic ride cancellation feature be activated by the driver giving the purpose of "unaccompanied Minor, with the automatic cancellation fee being charged to the account holder and unquestionably and immediately given to the driver. I am reasonably sure that drivers will not abuse this positive and pro-active capability. To revoke or terminate the account holder's account is not going to happen as that would threaten future Rideshare use and incoming commerce, but a driver should not have to wait 5 minutes or fight for the fee which should be automatic. Waiting 5 minutes before becoming eligible to collect a due cancellation fee and using rider no show as the reason is deceptive and does not empower Uber to know and to confirm that drivers are having to address this UM issue. Plus, think of the high value ride that drivers may miss waiting the required 5 minutes while the system believes that the driver is still committed to a ride request. In a perfect world, this would be a moot issue, but, sadly, we do not live in a perfect world!


And if the ride was not ordered by an adult account holder?


----------



## Schnoober (Nov 21, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I'm almost 100% certain that the last time I canceled there was an option for "unaccompanied minor." I noticed it immediately because of all the threads about minors on this board.


There is an Unaccompanied Minor Cancellation button. If you use it you will not be paid a cancellation fee, and it count's against you in the cancelation rates....go figure!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> And if the ride was not ordered by an adult account holder?


Either way, a credit card had to be on file to open and maintainan account in order to request a ride. Whichever credit card is on file would be charged and the card holder would be responsible for paying the bill. With the charge, Uber gets paid up front. When the bill is received by the credit card account holder, that issue will be addressed between them and the credit card company or the bank. It is common belief and knowledge that minors are not able to have credit cards in their name and they cannot have active Uber Rideshare Accounts in their name. If that still valid, problem resolved.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I own a house, so if i got in an accident with an unaccompanied minor, and the minor was injured, I could be sued, they could take my house, I believe ( I have to check with a lawyer on that, I think it is true, though ).


Uber's insurance covers both you and Uber. Explain why Uber would elect to purchase insurance that doesn't cover them in the event a minor sneaks a ride. We know it happens many times each day so why would Uber choose to be at risk?

The answer? Don't trust what you read on message boards.

Btw, having insurance does not prevent someone from suing you and taking your home.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Uber's insurance covers both you and Uber. Explain why Uber would elect to purchase insurance that doesn't cover them in the event a minor sneaks a ride. We know it happens many times each day so why would Uber choose to be at risk?
> 
> The answer? Don't trust what you read on message boards.
> 
> Btw, having insurance does not prevent someone from suing you and taking your home.


Uber only covers riders who have passengers in the car, unaccompanied minors are not passengers so there won't be any insurance to cover a driver.


----------



## Schnoober (Nov 21, 2017)

No response from support.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberFOOLnAround said:


> No you don't understand. I am not ignorant I simply don't care. If I lose Uber I lose a pt BS gig. I certainly won't be impoverished. My Income last week was over $3000 and $52 of that came from Uber. See attached pics for proof of income claims.


Invoices are not income, but assuming that IS income, risking it for $52 makes even less sense.



Unleaded said:


> If an unaccompanied minor uses their parents' or another adult's account to order a ride, and the driver physically travels the distance to the location only to find the unaccompanied minor waiting, the minor must be unconditionally refused and an automatic ride cancellation feature be activated by the driver giving the purpose of "unaccompanied Minor, with the automatic cancellation fee being charged to the account holder and unquestionably and immediately given to the driver. I am reasonably sure that drivers will not abuse this positive and pro-active capability. To revoke or terminate the account holder's account is not going to happen as that would threaten future Rideshare use and incoming commerce, but a driver should not have to wait 5 minutes or fight for the fee which should be automatic. Waiting 5 minutes before becoming eligible to collect a due cancellation fee and using rider no show as the reason is deceptive and does not empower Uber to know and to confirm that drivers are having to address this UM issue. Plus, think of the high value ride that drivers may miss waiting the required 5 minutes while the system believes that the driver is still committed to a ride request. In a perfect world, this would be a moot issue, but, sadly, we do not live in a perfect world!


But uber doesn't WANT to know. They just want to cover themselves if something happens. They would prefer you take the minor.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Uber's insurance covers both you and Uber. Explain why Uber would elect to purchase insurance that doesn't cover them in the event a minor sneaks a ride. We know it happens many times each day so why would Uber choose to be at risk?
> 
> The answer? Don't trust what you read on message boards.
> 
> Btw, having insurance does not prevent someone from suing you and taking your home.


Yes, they can sue you for above the amount of the insurance, which, if you are insured for a million, is less likely than if you were insured for $30k, etc.

Are you saying Uber would cover me if I get in an accident with unaccompanied minor and that minor is injured, all of this in violation of their TOS?

That doesn't sound like Uber, to me.


----------



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

Demon said:


> Who would be paying the cancellation fee?


The owner of the account for not abiding by T&C.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Isitworthit said:


> The owner of the account for not abiding by T&C.


Should be a large penalty, not just a cancellation fee.

These paxhole kids and their uncaring parents need to be fined. If the parents are unsuspecting, the penalty is to alert them. And of course, the TNC companies are uncaring slobs for not doing any due diligence to verify passenger age, and in turn, putting their drivers at risk of arrest in certain states (like mine).


----------



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Should be a large penalty, not just a cancellation fee.
> 
> These paxhole kids and their uncaring parents need to be fined. If the parents are unsuspecting, the penalty is to alert them. And of course, the TNC companies are uncaring slobs for not doing any due diligence to verify passenger age, and in turn, putting their drivers at risk of arrest in certain states (like mine).


I like the penalty idea, but Uber would need to put that in their T&C and quantify the penalty. Double the guaranteed fare rate may be fair because the longer the trip, the higher the liability. However, like many have expressed on this forum, it's not likely Uber will purposefully address the issue more than they have until it ends up hurting more than helping their revenue. Not sure we drivers could win a lawsuit against Uber for not providing the cancellation reason or defend ourselves from a suing party when we could have verified age and didn't.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Should be a large penalty, not just a cancellation fee.
> 
> These paxhole kids and their uncaring parents need to be fined. If the parents are unsuspecting, the penalty is to alert them. And of course, the TNC companies are uncaring slobs for not doing any due diligence to verify passenger age, and in turn, putting their drivers at risk of arrest in certain states (like mine).


^^^^^YES!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Isitworthit said:


> The owner of the account for not abiding by T&C.


Not if they're a minor.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> Uber does not allow cancellation fee immediately because they believe the drivers are out to screw them. Ponder that for a minute. They think drivers will improperly use the code.


Or more likely the real reason is they really want drivers to take those underage unaccompanied minors, but want to be legally isolated from the practice by putting out the warnings not to take them, but making it difficult to obtain a cancellation fee when drivers do turn them down thus showing drivers it's easier to just do what uber most probably really wants them to do, take the minors and collect the fare.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Driver Due Diligence works! Whatever you have to do to get your cancellation fee for NOT transporting an unaccompanied Minor is well worth it. The bottom lines is that, because of your diligence, you will get your cancellation fee. Your decision NOT to transport an unaccompanied Minor will ensure that you remain a diligent driver for a much longer time. The downside of NOT doing the right thing can be devastating!
> 
> My previous points exactly. The primary problem facing us all is that when you do the right thing and refuse an unaccompanied Minor and cancel, they will make another ride request and another drivers will pick them up and transport. I have witnessed this first hand! Sad and demeaning to what we do as responsible drivers when that happens!


*Requests from underage riders - Uber's Official Position*
In most cities, a rider must be at least 18 years of age to have an Uber account and request rides. Anyone under 18 must be accompanied by someone 18 years of age or older on any ride.

As a driver-partner in a city that doesn't allow minors to ride, you should decline the ride request if you believe the person requesting the ride is under 18. When picking up riders, if you feel they are underage, you may request they provide a driver's license or ID card for confirmation. If a rider is underage, please do not start the trip or allow them to ride.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

There should be an option for this.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for this thread. I once for sure and another time probably picked up UAM not realizing it was illegal/against policy. I will be sure not to do that going forward.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

The fact that "underage passenger" isn't a cancellation fee-eligible reason is prima absolute proof that Uber doesn't care if we drive underage passengers, so I do the rides.



Demon said:


> Who would be paying the cancellation fee?


Whoever booked the ride should pay the fee because it's their fault for doing so.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

johnydynamic said:


> The fact that "underage passenger" isn't a cancellation fee-eligible reason is prima absolute proof that Uber doesn't care if we drive underage passengers, so I do the rides.
> 
> Whoever booked the ride should pay the fee because it's their fault for doing so.


If a minor booked the ride they can't be charged because they can't have an account.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> The fact that "underage passenger" isn't a cancellation fee-eligible reason is prima absolute proof that Uber doesn't care if we drive underage passengers, so I do the rides.
> 
> Whoever booked the ride should pay the fee because it's their fault for doing so.


My original Point, Exactly. If the parents allow their minor children to use their account to try to book an Uber, the respective parent or account holder should be responsible for the automatic cancellation fee for the driver. After a few charges to their account, the account holder will take their own action in stopping their minor children from even trying, knowing that it is against Rideshare terms and policies and risks, and that they are empowering their minor children to try to ride with strangers, which also compromises what the schools are teaching in the "Stranger Danger" curricula.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> If a minor booked the ride they can't be charged because they can't have an account.


The minor needed access to someone's account to book the ride in the first place. Whoever owns that account has to be the one to pay, either because they booked the ride themselves or they set up an account and gave the minor access.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I think it should be an option on the pick list. Would be in keeping with TOS. Should also be a cancel fee.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Isitworthit said:


> Agree?


Try your poll again without loading your opinion into option #3.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

johnydynamic said:


> The minor needed access to someone's account to book the ride in the first place. Whoever owns that account has to be the one to pay, either because they booked the ride themselves or they set up an account and gave the minor access.


And you know it wasn't an account the minor opened because......?


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> And you know it wasn't an account the minor opened because......?


Because the last time I checked, i.e. two minutes ago, minors don't qualify for credit cards accounts. They can be an authorized user of someone else's account. I don't care whose credit card it is. If Uber doesn't want me to transport minors, they should make it a valid cancellation reason.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I think it should be an option on the pick list. Would be in keeping with TOS. Should also be a cancel fee.


In states where it's illegal, unaccompanied minor should be a $200 penalty, not merely a cancellation fee.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> In states where it's illegal, unaccompanied minor should be a $200 penalty, not merely a cancellation fee.


That's way too high. Uber wouldn't do that to riders. They might penalize drivers, though...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> That's way too high. Uber wouldn't do that to riders. They might penalize drivers, though...


Well, they'll penalize us for anything. But as far as unaccompanied minors, they need to penalize the rider _somehow_, to get the parent's attention and in an attempt to curtail underage accounts.

A cancellation fee (even a few of them) is drowned when mixed in a month's worth of Uber charges. A substantial penalty, on the other hand, catches the credit card account holder's attention more easily.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Well, they'll penalize us for anything. But as far as unaccompanied minors, they need to penalize the rider _somehow_, to get the parent's attention and in an attempt to curtail underage accounts.
> 
> A cancellation fee (even a few of them) is drowned when mixed in a month's worth of Uber charges. A substantial penalty, on the other hand, catches the credit card account holder's attention more easily.


If only. If only cleaning fees kept people from puking.

The problem is that Uber telling us they will deal with the rider is like Trump telling us he fixed healthcare, or gave us tax breaks. Its lip service. They will not penalize riders for this, i am certain of it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> If only. If only cleaning fees kept people from puking.
> 
> The problem is that Uber telling us they will deal with the rider is like Trump telling us he fixed healthcare, or gave us tax breaks. Its lip service. They will not penalize riders for this, i am certain of it.


Yeah I always walk away with that feeling even when financially they finally make an issue right, I just know they spared the BS artist rider any additional charge. Like one poster posted about how a female rider cancelled two minutes into a ride, was asked to exit the vehicle, complained and had chargers reversed, meanwhile the driver poster was denied the fee for the fare. He'll eventually get his money, no doubt, but I highly doubt they'll charge that rider for it after refunding the charge to her account. Her account should have been cancelled for pulling a stunt like that, and if they had their driver's backs she would have had her account closed, charged the fare, and an attempted fraud charge added on to boot for the driver's inconvenience.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

johnydynamic said:


> Because the last time I checked, i.e. two minutes ago, minors don't qualify for credit cards accounts. They can be an authorized user of someone else's account. I don't care whose credit card it is. If Uber doesn't want me to transport minors, they should make it a valid cancellation reason.


A minor can have a bank card. Bank cards can be used for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> A minor can have a bank card. Bank cards can be used for Uber and Lyft.


They need to be on an account with an adult, i think, to get one. None the less, if a youth walks up and the name is Frank, but the kid is a girl, you're probably safe assuming that it's not his account. Most situations where the riders have been kids, they've stated "its my mom's (or dad's ) account" when i ask their name.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Correct. If the rider is unable to comply or chooses not to comply with the TOS, then it's a no show because there is no passenger present (as defined by the TOS). I use this same logic for no car seat and too many riders.


Has Uber "support" ever challenged you on this?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Has Uber "support" ever challenged you on this?


Never on Uber-- and Lyft Support has even told me that I can just let the timer run down to collect the fee for no car seat. I posted about it here when it happened.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Ben Wood said:


> just refuse the pax, wait for the timer and put no show... because the account holder WAS a no show...


This is what I do if it's a third party request and the account holder doesn't show.

I came to that conclusion after far too many short rides, and no tips. Because the account holder didn't actually take a ride with you they're isolated from the social norms of having to be appreciative for the service, and it shows in lack of tips. And let's face it lack of tips is already bad on lyft, but especially uber.



dctcmn said:


> Never on Uber-- and Lyft Support has even told me that I can just let the timer run down to collect the fee for no car seat. I posted about it here when it happened.


While it's better than nothing even that from Lyft is still kind of .hitty. Why should you have to wait five minutes in a no car seat situation?


----------



## Tungsten (Nov 20, 2017)

I only drive at night. Unless they have their blankie and pacifier I do not really ask questions. I've had a girl that looked like a preteen get in once. Turns out she was 23, and just looked like a young boy. I don't tend to judge. It isn't my job. I worry more at night about safety risks to me. Its why I have bear spray and a large flashlight.. I might or might not have another weapon


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Driver Due Diligence works! Whatever you have to do to get your cancellation fee for NOT transporting an unaccompanied Minor is well worth it. The bottom lines is that, because of your diligence, you will get your cancellation fee. Your decision NOT to transport an unaccompanied Minor will ensure that you remain a diligent driver for a much longer time. The downside of NOT doing the right thing can be devastating!
> 
> My previous points exactly. The primary problem facing us all is that when you do the right thing and refuse an unaccompanied Minor and cancel, they will make another ride request and another drivers will pick them up and transport. I have witnessed this first hand! Sad and demeaning to what we do as responsible drivers when that happens!


I received a ride request today and responded to the pickup location. After a brief wait, a young man came outside and approached my vehicle. He opened the door and I immediately asked h his age. He admitted that he was 16. I explained to him that he was too young to ride by himself. He got angry and told me that he uses Uber every day. That was sad for me to hear. I guess it is still happening that our fellow Uver drivers are taking such a big chance transporting unaccompanied minors for a few extra dollars. They should be thinking "What if", What the worse that could possibly happen, and saying No, No, No! No way!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> I received a ride request today and responded to the pickup location. After a brief wait, a young man came outside and approached my vehicle. He opened the door and I immediately asked h his age. He admitted that he was 16. I explained to him that he was too young to ride by himself. He got angry and told me that he uses Uber every day. That was sad for me to hear. I guess it is still happening that our fellow Uver drivers are taking such a big chance transporting unaccompanied minors for a few extra dollars. They should be thinking "What if", What the worse that could possibly happen, and saying No, No, No! No way!


Another Day, Another Unaccompanied Minor. It started with a ride request ping and a response to the pick up area. I Got a message asking me to pick up the rider behind the high school. Intended rider looked 15, said he was 18, and when asked for proof, it was recalled that his dog had eaten his ID and his drivers license at the same time his homework was also eaten. I asked him his birth date, and he tried to make himself 18, but his math was not that sharp, so he even got that wrong too. All this before he got into my car. I gave him a detailed explanation of why not. He canceled and I got paid a cancellation fee. This was one of the lucky encounters. He probably called in another ride request when I left, but that was the end of my story. Maybe Uber Corporate needs to reach out to the educational community since parents don't mind the extra fees added to their credit cards and seemingly allow their minor children access to use their Rideshare accounts. But then, Maybe there is no solution!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Driver Due Diligence works! Whatever you have to do to get your cancellation fee for NOT transporting an unaccompanied Minor is well worth it. The bottom lines is that, because of your diligence, you will get your cancellation fee. Your decision NOT to transport an unaccompanied Minor will ensure that you remain a diligent driver for a much longer time. The downside of NOT doing the right thing can be devastating!
> 
> My previous points exactly. The primary problem facing us all is that when you do the right thing and refuse an unaccompanied Minor and cancel, they will make another ride request and another drivers will pick them up and transport. I have witnessed this first hand! Sad and demeaning to what we do as responsible drivers when that happens!


Well, another day and 2 unaccompanied minor incidents. I even spoke with the irate Mother, who is the Account holder, who was upset that I refused to take her daughter to a prom dress fitting from high school. She told me that she had ordered hundreds of previous Uber rides for her daughter and I was the first driver to refuse to transport her 16 year old minor daughter. She considered me the bad guy today. I explained the consequenses, terms of service, risks and morality of allowing her underaged daughter to be transported against all rules and regulations. Well, I was still the bad guy. This bad guy (Me) got paid a cancellation fee and I didn't take a chance of having anything happen or put myself in harms way. Sadly, Mom will do it again and another driver will tak the heavy and high risk for a few dollars. I made a suggestion to Uber, but.....


----------

